# Recommendations please: Jesus/Peter walk on water



## Michael (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking for rich, in-depth exegesis/commentary of this well known passage from Matthew 14. Any suggestions?

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Michael (Jul 21, 2008)

Bumpity bump...

No one seems to have a favorite exposition or commentary of this scripture? Doing some research here. I've plowed through my e-sword options so far (Henry, Robinson, Gill). Edersheim was surprisingly brief. Looking for more...


----------

